# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  التنبيه على شركيات وطوام عقدية عند الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري

## عبد الحق آل أحمد

التنبيه على شركيات وطوام عقدية
عند
الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، أما بعد:
أخي الفاضل؛ لا يخفى عليك ما لهذه الشخصية من ظهور و بروز ضمن الساحة التاريخية، وما تحتله من صدارة ومكانة، وليس في أوساط المسلمين فحسب بل الكثير من الكفار يعتبرون شخصية الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري شخصية متميزة ومثالية، لما حواه من فكر التسامح الديني والأخوة الإنسانية في زعمهم.ولطالما صورة له الصور و شيدة له التمثيل و النصب التذكارية، وسميت باسمه الثانويات و المدارس و الجامعات، وكذا المساجد والله المستعان.
وقد كنت فيما مضى ممن اغتر بزيه العربي الإسلامي إلى حين سماعي كلمة سريعة لأحد الدعاة قال عن هذا الأمير بأنه صوفي أو شيء من هذا، فقررت البحث عن ترجمته و التنقيب عن صحة معتقده على قلة في اليد و المراجع، وبعد مضي فترة من الزمن ليست بالقليلة يسر الله-جل في علاه- لي بعضها فتصفحته على وجه السرعة؛ لأن غايتي النصح و التنبيه والوقت ثمين وأشرف من أن يبذل في تتبع زبالات أفكار المدسوسين من قبل أعداء الإسلام و المنحرفين فكريا عن عقيدة السلف الصالح، اللهم إلا من باب النصيحة و التحذير إن كان ممن له شهرة ويخشى من التأثر به مثل هذا الأمير الجزائري، خاصة مع الترويج له ضمن المقررات المدرسية في مادة التاريخ وغيرها وهذا يكفي في تأكيد التحذير وإلى بيان بعض انحرافاته العقيدة –باختصار-:


[دعوته للأخوة مع النصارى الكفار] 

ـ قال الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري:(( لو أصغى إلي المسلمون و النصارى، لرفعت الخلاف بينهم، ولصاروا إخوانا، ظاهرا و باطنا، ولكن لا يصغون إلي)).اهـ من [ذكرى العاقل و تنبيه الغافل:ص/107]
وكلام الأمير عبد القادر هذا فيه مخالفة صريحة لقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود و النصارى أولياء. الآية
وقوله سبحانه: لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله و اليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله و رسوله.الآية.


[تنقل الأمير من الإسلام إلى دين اليهود و النصارى وهذه ردة صريحة] 

ـ قال الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري كما في [المواقف:م1/ص20]:
فطورا تراني مسلما أي مسلم//زهودا نسوكا خاضعا طالبا مدا
وطورا تراني للكنائس مسرعا//وفي وسطي الزنار أحكمته شدا
وطورا بمدارس اليهود مدرسا//أقرر توراة و أبدي لهم رشدا 

وهذه الأبيات فيها ردة صريحة عن دين الإسلام بالتنقل منه إلى سائر الأديان المحرفة من يهودية و نصرانية.
قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: إن الدين عند الله الإسلام.الآية
وقال سبحانه: ومن يبتغي غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين.الآية
وقال جل في علاه:و من يشاقق الرسول من بعدما تبين له الهدى و يتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى و نصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا.الآية
وقال تعالى: أفغير دين الله يبغون وله أسلم من في السموات و الأرض طوعا وكرها و إليه يرجعون. الآية. 



[الأمير يشرك بالله العظيم شركا واضحا جليا] 

ـ قال الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري مستغيثا و مناديا و داعيا غير الله جل وعلا مشركا به كما في[الديوان:ص152، والمواقف:م2/ص942]:
يا سيدي رسول الله يا سندي//ويا رجائي ويا حضني ويا مددي
ويا ذخيرة فقري يا عياذي يا//غوثي ويا عدتي للخطب و النكد
يا كهف ذلي ويا حامي الدمار ويا//شفيعنا في غد أرجوك يا سندي
إن أنت راض فيا فخري ويا شرفي//ماذا علي إذا واليت من أحد

وفي هذه الأبيات يظهر الشرك الظاهر الجلي من هذا الأمير الجزائري، بصرفه دعاء الاستغاثة و رجاء العبادة لغير الله جل وعلا مناديا رسول الله-صلى الله عليه و سلم- بهما وقد وصف الله جل وعلا في محكم التنزيل فاعل ذلك بالكفر فقال جل في علاه: ومن يدعوا مع الله إلها آخر لا برهان له به فإنما حسابه عند ربه إنه لا يفلح الكافرون. الآية.


[الأمير يشيد بشيخه الملحد الزنديق محي الدين بن عربي ويجعله خاتم ورثة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم] 

ـ قال الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري في[المواقف:م2/ص872]:
((فمن الأقطاب من يكون على قدم عيسى و موسى و نوح و إبراهيم و صالح وغيرهم من الأنبياء، وليس في الأقطاب من هو على قدم محمد-صلى الله عليه سلم-بأن يكون وارثا له-صلى الله عليه و سلم-وإنما يكون على قدمه بعض الأفراد، والشيخ الأكبر محي الدين منهم، وهو خاتمهم، فليس بعده وارث محمدي)).اهـ 

ومن المعلوم أن بن عربي محي الدين كافر زنديق لما تفوه به و خطه في كتبه من كفريات و شركيات واضحة لدى كل موحد مسلم سلفي، وحتى في عصر الأمير انتشر تكفيره وتبري علماء أهل السنة و الجماعة منه وممن والاه فكان هذا الأمير يحرق كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -كما تواتر عنه ذلك- بسبب الإختلاف العقدي بينه وبينهم وكذا رد شيخ الإسلام على هذا الزنديق الملحد بن عربي.
ثم إن الأمير عبد القادر متأثر به إلا النخاع فكيف لا يحرق كتب من ردة عنه وهو المستفيد منه إما من روحانياته، وإما من كتبه في الكتب، كما خرف وذكر في مواقفه.
فاللهم عفوك وغفرانك من تسطيري لهذه الكفريات و الخرافات.وبك وحدك أستعين.


[الأمير يبالغ في مدح شيخه محمد الفاسي الصوفي بأوصاف لا تليق إلا بذي الجلال و الإكرام كالمنقذ و المغيث و المجير و المحيي-تعالى الله عما يقوله هذا الملحد-] 

ـ قال الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري في[الديوان/ص201]:
عيادي ملاذي وعمدتي ثم عدتي//وكهفي إذا أبدى نواجذه الدهر
غياثي من أيدي العداة و منقذي//منيري مجيري عندما غمني الغمر
ومحي رفاتي بعد أن كنت رمة//وأكسبني عمرا لعمري هو العمر

وهذه الأوصاف التي مدح بها شيخه الصوفي محمد الفاسي كلها مستمدة-عند الأمير-من رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- تعالى الله عما يقوله هذا الخرافي المشرك، حيث قال كذلك في [الديوان/ص203-204]: 
حريص على هدي الخلائق جاهدا // رحيم بهم خبير له القدر
كساه رسول الله ثوب خلافة // له الحكم و التصريف و النهي و الأمر
وقيل له:إن شئت قل: قدمي علا // على كل فضل أحاط به العصر


ختاما 

أقسم بالله العظيم ذي الجلال و السلطان أن أقوال هذا الأمير الجزائري لتكاد السموات يتفطرن منها و تنشق لها الأرض وتخر لها الجبال هدا، لما حوته وتضمنته من هدم أصل الدين وقاعدته وهو توحيد رب العالمين.
وبعد هذا هل يعقل من مسلم –فضلا عن سلفي- أن يدافع عن هذه الشخصية الملحدة المشركة بالله تعالى ولو في الجانب الثوري، كادعائهم وقوفه وثورته في وجه الاستعمار الفرنسي؟؟ والحقيقة أنه عميل عندهم بدليل النياشين والصلبان المعلقة على بدلته و اعتزازه بها وكذا انسحابه من قلب المعارك وتسليم نفسه، وما موالاته القولية للنصارى الكفار فيما سبق ذكره إلا خدمة وأي خدمة للاستعمار الفرنسي الكافر. 
هذا آخر ما أردت التنبيه عليه على وجه السرعة و الاختصار، خاصة مع كثرة التطبيل و الترويج له وتغرير الشباب و النشء به وربطهم بهذه المثاليات التي من شأنها أن تخلخل عقيدتهم الصافية وتزرع فيهم أفكار منحرفة بالية، قررت المساهمة بما سبق، وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وعلى الله قصد السبيل.

وكتبه/ عبد الحق آل أحمد الجلفاوي
سائلا الله تعالى عظيم الأجر و الثواب في ما سطرت من صواب وأن يغفر لي الزلات و الذنوب ونحن في بداية العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان الكريم، وكان الأصل بتاريخ 12/محرم/1428 من هجرة نبينا عليه الصلاة و السلام، وتم تبييضه على المسودة بتاريخ:21/رمضان/1428هـ بدولة الجزائر الحبيبة.

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

بارك الله فيك...هذه مسألة خطيرة ...وتحتاج لتحري وبحث دقيق فالمسألة فيها ايمان وكفر....الكتاب الذي اعتمدته والموسوم بالمواقف...مشكوك في نسبته للأمير...وإحدى الجهات الرسمية في سوريا أعلنت أن كل النسخ الخطية للكتاب ليس فيها ولا واحدة بخط الأمير...كما أن الكتاب لم ينسبه أحد من المتقدمين والمعاصرين له إلا ما كان من الشطي....الكتاب الضخم هذا الواقع في ثلاثة مجلدات لا يمكن أن يكتبه الأمير وهو المتفرغ للقتال والتجوال والتدريس...وللاش  رة فالأمير كان يدرس كتاب الموطأ والبخاري ومسلم وكتب أهل السنة...فالمسألة تحتاج لتحقيق...
ثم ان ديوان الأمير مشكوك في نسبة كل مواده له أيضا وهذا ما قاله محق الديوان في المقدمة....
لو صح عنه ما ذكر فلم مدحه أكابر علماء الشام ومصر ومنهم مفتي المالكية العلامة عليش وهو الذي غسله ومشى في جنازته...والله أعلم....فالواجب الحذر من هذه الأمور....وأنا أعلم أن نيتك صافية أخي الكريم....
للإشارة تعرض قناة المستقلة سلسلة من الحلقات حول الأمير عبد القادر ...واليوم ناقشوا مسألة صحة نسبة الكتاب له ...وكان من الضيوف حفيده...

----------


## السلفي النجدي

عبدالقادر الجزائري شخصية كبيرة وعجيبة تحتاج لبحث معمق يكشف عن خفاياها
والرجل كان شوكة في حلق الإحتلال الفرنسي لما يقارب 15سنة ثم إستسلم بعد
معارك شديدة وتم إستضافته في باريس كلاجيء ثم غدر به وسجن ثم أخرج ونفي إلى سوريا وبها إستقر
حتى مات
ويظهر من ترجمته انه صوفي  والله أعلم
وذكر جرجي زيدان وهو من أشد المعجبين به وعده من بناة النهضة العربية,,ذكر أنه إلتحق بالمحفل الماسوني
في الإسكندرية أنظر بناة النهضة العربية له

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

هذه المسائل وتحتاج لتحري...وجرجي هذا ساقط العدالة من يوم ولدته أمه ولا يحتج به على من أصله الإسلام...والأمي   من الذين أذلوا الفرنسيس...ولا أستبعد أن يكونوا وراء تشويه سمعته...فاتهم بالطعن في ابن تيمية...واتهم بتقديس ابن عربي...واتهم بوحدة الأديان...واتهم بالعمالة!!!!....ولا دليل قوي على كل هذا بل العقل يكذب بعض هذه التهم...

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> هذه المسائل وتحتاج لتحري...وجرجي هذا ساقط العدالة من يوم ولدته أمه ولا يحتج به على من أصله الإسلام...والأمي   من الذين أذلوا الفرنسيس...ولا أستبعد أن يكونوا وراء تشويه سمعته...فاتهم بالطعن في ابن تيمية...واتهم بتقديس ابن عربي...واتهم بوحدة الأديان...واتهم بالعمالة!!!!....ولا دليل قوي على كل هذا بل العقل يكذب بعض هذه التهم...


رويدك أخي الحبيب !

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

أفدنا...

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيكم ...

هنا رابط من ( مجلس القضايا الفكرية المعاصرة ) لبحث مهم للأستاذ محمد المبارك ـ وفقه الله ـ :

فك الشفرة الجزائرية و فتح الأيقونة الباريسية

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=5865

----------


## أبو شهاب التلمساني

> بارك الله فيك...هذه مسألة خطيرة ...وتحتاج لتحري وبحث دقيق فالمسألة فيها ايمان وكفر....الكتاب الذي اعتمدته والموسوم بالمواقف...مشكوك في نسبته للأمير...وإحدى الجهات الرسمية في سوريا أعلنت أن كل النسخ الخطية للكتاب ليس فيها ولا واحدة بخط الأمير...كما أن الكتاب لم ينسبه أحد من المتقدمين والمعاصرين له إلا ما كان من الشطي....الكتاب الضخم هذا الواقع في ثلاثة مجلدات لا يمكن أن يكتبه الأمير وهو المتفرغ للقتال والتجوال والتدريس...وللاش  رة فالأمير كان يدرس كتاب الموطأ والبخاري ومسلم وكتب أهل السنة...فالمسألة تحتاج لتحقيق...
> ثم ان ديوان الأمير مشكوك في نسبة كل مواده له أيضا وهذا ما قاله محق الديوان في المقدمة....
> لو صح عنه ما ذكر فلم مدحه أكابر علماء الشام ومصر ومنهم مفتي المالكية العلامة عليش وهو الذي غسله ومشى في جنازته...والله أعلم....فالواجب الحذر من هذه الأمور....وأنا أعلم أن نيتك صافية أخي الكريم....
> للإشارة تعرض قناة المستقلة سلسلة من الحلقات حول الأمير عبد القادر ...واليوم ناقشوا مسألة صحة نسبة الكتاب له ...وكان من الضيوف حفيده...


شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الرحمن  فالمسألة تحتاج لتحقيق و تحري علمي

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

جزاكم الله خيرا..
وأقول لأخي المغربي و أخي التلمساني - وفقهما الله تعالى - يا حبذا لو تتحفونا ببحث دقيق مع توثيق عدم نسبة الكتب إليه ؛ وعندها يُحذر من تلك الأخطاء و الطوام العقدية ويستغفر له ويترحم عليه و جزاكم الله خيرا؟
أما - الآن - فأقل شيء لا يجوز السكوت عن تلك الأخطاء العظيمة لمن ظهرت له وهي في أصل الدين وقاعدته مع وجود من يروج  لها ، فلا أظن عالما معتبرا يقول بذلك ، خاصة مع شهرة هذا الأمير ونسبة الكتب إليه - وبالنسبة لي فهي ثابتة - و قد بين الأخ المكرم محمد المبارك - بارك الله فيه - فيما نقله من رابط الموضوع أخي الفاضل فريد المرادي - جزاه الله خيرا - بما يكفي طالب الحق حقيقة هذه الشخصية . والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

ولا بأس من نقل كلام لأخي "عبد القادر بن محي الدين" في أحد المنتديات العلمية وفيه نسبة توثيق كتب الأمير إليه:
مما ذكره الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله في موسوعته تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي الجزء السابع 
قال -حفظه الله وأطال عمره :" ومن أشهر مؤلفات الأمير كتاب ( المواقف ) الذي يقع في ثلاثة مجلدات , وكان الأمير قد استغرق في التصوف منذ حجّه , وقد اختلى في غار حراء أثناء مجاورته . وفي دمشق كانت له خلوة يتعبد فيها . وفي آخر سنواته ازداد تعمقاً في هذا الباب , وكان يطالع أمهات كتب التصوف ومنها الفتوحات المكية وفصوص الحكم لابن العربي , الذي يعده شيخه الأكبر . ويبدو أنه قد تأثر به كثيراً في ( المواقف ) إذ بناها على نظريات شيخه , حسب العارفين بهذا الفن . , , , وكتاب ( المواقف ) يضم 372 موقفاً , وقد طبع مرتين أولاهما كانت في عهد ابنه محمد , اي سنة 1911 . وقد قدم الأمير كتابه بعبارات صوفية مغرقة ووشح ذلك بمقامة أدبية -خيالية عن معشوقة تشبه معشوقة ابن الفارض . وكل موقف من مواقفه تقريباً يبدأ بآية ذات معنى توحيدي أو صوفي , ثم يأخذ في شرح الآية شرحاً صوفياً يتغلب عليه الفكر الباطني الذي يعبر عنه بالأسرار والغيبة عن الشهود , وطالما عرّ ض الأمير بأهل الرسوم وعلماء الظاهر الذين لا يدركون أسرار الوجود ولا الحقيقة الإلهية . , , , وقد أورد عدداً من المرايا التي حدثت له , وجاء بأخبار و ( مواقف ) حدثت له , يقظة أو مناماً منذ كان في الجزائر , ولا سيما منذ حج ثانية . يقول الأمير في المقدمة : " هذه نفثات روحية , وإلقاءات سبوحية , بعلوم وهبية , وأسرار غيبية , من وراء طول العقول , وظواهر النقول , خارج عن أنواع الاكتساب , والنظر في كتاب , قيدتها لإخواننا الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا , , ," . ومن الواضح أنه كتب المواقف "لإخوانه" الصوفية أو الذين لهم استعدادات صوفية , مؤمنين بمبادئ أهل الباطن ذوي اللقاءات السبوحية , , , .
آمن الأمير بوحدة الوجود تبعاً لشيخه ابن عربي . وهو يتمنى أن يكون إيمانه كإيمان العجائز . 
ومما يذكر أن الناشر للمواقف اعتمد على عدة نسخ . منها نسخة الأمير بخط يده . وقوبلت على نسخة جمال الدين القاسمي التي كانت بدار الكتب الظاهرية , ثم نسخة عبد الرزاق البيطار ( وهو صديق الأمير وتلميذه ) وكانت على هذه النسخة تعاليق بخط الأمير نفسه .تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي للدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله الجزء السابع

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

بلغني أن أحد الدعاة من طلبة العلم من أهل السنة تكلم على جانب بطولي من جهاد الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ضد الإستعمار و الإستدمار الفرنسي وحعله صفحة من التاريخ الحديث ، ولا أعلم هل عرج على مخالفاته وطوامه السابقة الذكر أم لا، فلعل أحد الإخوة ممن له علم أن يفدنا بذلك ، والحصة في قناة "الحوار" ، وبارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك..
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=16969

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

الأخ الكريم المشرف: وفيكم بارك الله..

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

رأيت في إحدى المكتبات العامة ديوان الأمير مطبوع طبعة جديدة باهضة الثمن، بتعليق الأستاذ محمد بن صالح رمضان وهو من تلاميذ ابن باديس وأعضاء الجمعية، وكذا الأستاذ محمد الأخضر السايحي أظنه من أعضاء الجمعية، ولم يعقبا على الشركيات وخذا غريب ممن نقل كتاب العقائد لإبن باديس على ما فيه..
والأستاذ الذكتور سعد الله قدم لكتاب (مذكرات الأمير) وفي هذا الكتاب ذكر الأمير كلاما يفهم منه ولاءهُ للزنديق الأكفر المسمى الشيخ الأكبر بن عربي الملحد..
  وسيأتي نقل شيء من ذلك إن شاء الله الواحد القهار..

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

ثم لابد من التنبه إلى أن قضية الأمير ليست في مسألة انتسابه للماسونية من عدمها -فقط- بل الأمر أكبر من ذلك، فالقضية الكبرى عقيدة التوحيد ودعاء غير الله وما إلى ذلك، خاصة مع تزامن المعرض الدولي؟! وما يروج له من طبعات مزخرفة و ملونة جذابة لكتاب (المواقف) وغيرها من كتب الشرك و الضلال، والله المستعان.

----------


## السليماني

المعروف عن عبد القادر الجزائري محبته لابن عربي ....

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمان السيوطي

اخي الفاضل 
 كتاب المواقف هذا الكثير من العلماء انكرو  نسبته اليه 
 وهو عندي طبعته الاولى في مصر منذ ما يقرب من مائة عام  
 الكتاب دعوة للباطنية 
 وفيه فعلا  مدح للكبريت المزفت مميت الدين  بن عربي
 فكن على حذر مع  هذه الاعمال والمصادر
 وانصحك بدراسة بيئة الرجل وعلى من درس  و الحق قديم اخي 
والله الموفق

----------


## المقري

السلام عليكم
في هذا الرابط الرد على كل التهم التي رمي بها الأمير المجاهد تشويها لسمعة أحد عظماء المسلمين في القرن التاسع عشر إن لم نقل أعظمهم على الاطلاق فهو العالم الأمير المجاهد داحر أقوى دول الكفر في عصره.
www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-140814.html
و فيه شفاء لما في صدر كل منصف أما المغرضون فلا دواء لهم إلا أن ندعوا لهم بالهداية.

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

> المعروف عن عبد القادر الجزائري محبته لابن عربي ....
> 
> جزاكم الله خيراً


الأخ الكريم"السليمان  ": وجزاكم الله بمثل ذلك..
ومن باب توثيق ما قلتَ أخي الفاضل-بارك الله فيك- يتظر -على سبيل المثال لا الحصر!- كتابه (المقراض الحاد): ص/187.طبعة الطاسيلي الجزائرية سنة/1989م. والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

:فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  تنبيه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

الأستاذة بديعة الحسني حفيدة الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري أقرت في مذكرة لها أبيات من ديوانه تحوي الشرك الواضح..

  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فعلاما يدل هذا ؟!

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

توقفت عند جعلك لهذه الكلمات كفرا صريحا 
فطورا تراني مسلما أي مسلم//زهودا نسوكا خاضعا طالبا مدا
وطورا تراني للكنائس مسرعا//وفي وسطي الزنار أحكمته شدا
وطورا بمدارس اليهود مدرسا//أقرر توراة و أبدي لهم رشدا 

أين الكفر الصريح ؟ 
ربما انظر اليها من زاويتك فأجدها كفرا وربما انظر اليها من زاوية اخرى فلا أجد فيها كفرا وفي الخلاف على قيام الكفر الصريح يبطل اطلاقه

----------


## عبد الكريم

الأمير عبد          القادر      1- المولد والنشأة


  * 
                                                                    الأمير عبد القادر*   يعتبر الأمير عبد القادر من كبار رجال الدولة الجزائريين في التاريخ                  المعاصر ، فهو مؤسس الدولة الجزائرية الحديثة ورائد مقاومتها ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي بين 1832 و 1847. كما يعد أيضا من كبار رجال التصوف والشعر وعلماء الدين . وفوق كل ذلك كان داعية سلام                  وتآخي بين مختلف الأجناس والديانات وهو ما فتح له باب صداقات وإعجاب                  كبار السياسيين في العالم.                 
هو عبد القادر بن محي الدين بن مصطفى أشتهر باسم الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري .ولد يوم الجمعة 23 رجب 1222هـ/1807م بقرية القيطنة                  الواقعة على وادي الحمام غربي مدينة معسكر، وترعرع في                  كنف والديه حيث حظي بالعناية والرعاية                  .
     2- المراحل

 مرحلة  النشأة والتكوين :1807-1832:،حيث تمثل السنة                  الأولى ميلاده بينما ترمز الثانية الى توليه إمارة الجهاد. قضى هذه                  المرحلة في طلب العلم سواء في مسقط رأسه بالقيطنة أين حفظ                  القرآن الكريم أو في آرزيو ووهران حيث تتلمذ على عدد من شيوخ                  المنطقة وأخذ عنهم مبادئ العلوم الشرعية واللغوية و التاريخ                  والشعر،فصقلت ملكاته الأدبية والفقهية والشعرية في سن مبكرة من حيـاتـه.
وفي عام 1823 زوجه والده من لالة خيرة وهي ابنة عم الأمير عبد القـــادر، سافر عبد القادر مع أبيه إلى البقاع المقدسة عبر تونس ،ثم انتقل بحرا إلى الاسكندرية و منــها إلى القاهرة حيث زار                  المعالم التاريخية وتعرف إلى بعض علمائها وشيوخها وأعجب                  بالإصلاحات                  والمنجزات التي تحققت في عهد محمد علي باشا والي مصر. ثم                  أدى فريضة الحج، ومنها انتقل إلى بلاد الشام لتلقي العلم على                  يد شيوخ جامع الأمويين.                                        ومن دمشق سافر إلى بغداد أين تعرف على معالمها التاريخية واحتك بعلمائها ، ووقف على ضريح الولي الصالح عبد القادر الجيلاني مؤسس الطريقة القادرية، ليعود مرة ثانية إلى البقاع                  المقدسة عبر دمشق ليحج. وبعدها رجع مع والده إلى الجزائر عبر                  القاهرة ثم إلى برقة ومنها إلى درنة وبنغازي فطرابلس ثم القيروان                  والكاف إلى أن وصلا إلى القيطنة بسهل غريس في الغرب الجزائري .
 المرحلة الثانية :1831 -1847
وهي المرحلة التي ميزت حياة الأمير عن بقية المراحل الأخرى لما عرفتــه من أحداث جسام وإنجازات وظف فيها قدراته العلمية وحنكته السياسية والعسكرية فلم تشغله المقاومة- رغم                  الظرف العصيب -عن وضع ركائز و معالم الدولة الحديثة لما رآه من تكامل بينهما                  . 
فبعد سقوط وهران عام 1831 ،عمت الفوضى و اضطربت الأحوال مما دفع بشيوخ وعلماء ناحية وهران إلى البحث عن شخصية يولونها أمرهم، فوقع الاختيار على الشيخ محي الدين والد عبد القادر                  ،لما كان يتسم به من ورع وشجاعة ،فهو الذي قاد المقاومة الأولى                  ضد الفرنسيين سنة 1831-                                        كما أبدى ابنه عبد القادر شجاعة وحنكة قتالية عند أسوار مدينة وهران منذ أول اشتباك له مع المحتلين -                  اعتذر الشيخ محي الدين لكبر سنه و بعد الحاح من العلماء و شيوخ                  المنطقة رشح ابنه عبد القادر قائلا: …ولدي عبد القادر شاب تقي                  ،فطن صالح لفصل الخصوم و مداومة الركوب مع كونه نشأ في عبادة ربه                  ،ولا تعتقدوا أني فديت به نفسي ،لأنه عضو مني وما أكرهه لنفسي أكرهه                  له …غير أني ارتكبت أخف الضررين حين تيقنت الحق فيما قلتموه ،مع                  تيقني أن قيامه به أشد من قيامي و أصلح …فسخوت لكم به…".رحب                  الجميع بهذا العرض ،وفي 27 نوفمبر 1832 اجتمع زعماء القبائل والعلماء في سهل غريس قرب معسكر وعقدوا لعبد القادر البيعة الأولى تحت شجرة الدردارة وأطلق عليه لقب ناصر الدين، ثم تلتـها البيعة                  العامة في 4 فبراير 1833.
في هذه الظروف تحمل الأمير مسؤولية الجهاد و الدفاع عن الرعيــة و ديار الإسلام وهو في عنفوان شبابه. وما يميز هذه المرحلة                  ،انتصاراته العسكرية و السياسية- التي جعلت العدو الفرنسي                  يتـــردد في انتهاج سياسة توسعية أمام استماتة المقاومة في الغرب                  و الوسط ، والشرق .                                        أدرك الأمير عبد القادر منذ البداية أن المواجهة لن تتم إلا بإحداث جيش نظامي مواظب تحت نفقة الدولة .لهذا                  أصدر بلاغا إلى المواطنين باسمه يطلب فيه بضرورة تجنيد                  الأجناد وتنظيم العساكر في البلاد كافة.فاستجابت له قبائل المنطقة                  الغربية و الجهة الوسطى، و التف الجميع حوله بالطاعة كون منهم جيشا                  نظاميا سرعان ما تكيف مع الظروف السائدة و استطاع أن يحرز عدة                  انتصارات عسكرية أهمها معركة المقطع التي أطاحت بالجنرال تريزيل و                  الحاكم العام ديرليون من منصبيهما.
أما سياسيا فقد افتك من العدو الاعتراف به ،والتعامل معه من موقع سيادة يستشف ذلك من معاهدتي ديميشال 26 فبراير 1834، والتافنة في 30 ماي 1837.إلا أن تغيرت موازين القوى،                  داخليا وإقليميا أثر سلبا على مجريات مقاومة الأمير فلم يعد ينازل                  الفرنسيين فحسب بل انشغل أيضا بأولئك الذين قصرت أنظارهم، فتوالت                  النكسات خاصة بعد أن انتهج الفرنسيون أسلوب الأرض المحروقة، كما                  هي مفهومة من عبارة الحاكم العام                                   الماريشال بيجو:                  "لن تحرثوا الأرض، وإذا حرثتموها فلن تزرعوها ،وإذا زرعتموها فلن تحصدوها..."
كان لهذه السياسة أثرها الواضح في تراجع قوة الأمير، لاسيما بعد أن فقد قواعده الخلفية في المغرب الأقصى، بعد أن ضيق عليه مولاي عبد الرحمن سلطان المغرب الخناق متحججا                  بالتزامه بنصوص معاهدة "لالا                  مغنية"                                        وأمر جنده بمطاردة الأمير وأتباعه بما فيه القبائل التي فرت إلى المغرب من بطش جيش                  الإحتلال.
 مرحلة المعاناة والعمل الإنساني : 1848 - 1883 
تبدأ هذه المرحلة من استسلام الأمير عبد القادر إلى غاية وفاته.                                        ففي 23 ديسمبر 1847 سلّم نفسه بعد قبول القائد الفرنسي لامورسير بشروطه،ونقله إلى مدينة طولون، وكان الأمير                  يأمل أن يذهب إلى الإسكندرية أو عكا كما هو متفق عليه مع القادة الفرنسين،                  ولكن أمله خاب ولم يف الفرنسيون بوعدهم ككل مرة، عندها تمنى                  الأمير الموت في ساحة الوغى على أن يحدث له ذلك وقد عبّر عن أسفه                  هذا بهذه الكلمات "لو كنا نعلم أن الحال يؤدي إلى ما آل إليه، لم نترك القتال حتى ينقضي الأجل".                                       وبعدها نقل الأمير وعائلته إلى                  الإقامة في "لازاريت"                                        ومنها إلى حصن "لامالغ"                                        بتاريخ 10 جانفي 1848 ولما اكتمل عدد المعتقلين من أفراد عائلته وأعوانه نقل                  الأمير إلى مدينة "بو" PAU                                        في نهاية شهر أفريل من نفس العام، ليستقر بها إلى حين نقل إلى آمبواز . في 16 أكتوبر 1852 ، وهي السنة                  التي أطلق فيها نابليون الثالث صراحه.
استقر الأمير في استانبول ، وخلال إقامته زار ضريح أبي أيوب                  الأنصاري و وقف في جامع آيا صوفيا، الا أنه فضل الإقامة في مدينة بورصة لتاريخها العريق ومناظرها الجميلة ومعالمها                  الأثرية، لكنه لم يبق فيها طويلا نتيجة الهزات الأرضية التي كانت                  تضرب المنطقة من حين لآخر ،فانتقل إلى دمشق عام 1855 بتفويض من                  السلطان العثماني وفيها تفرغ للقراءة والتصوف والفقه والحديث                  والتفسير. وأهم المواقف الإنسانية التي سجلت للأمير، تصديه للفتنة الطائفية التي                  وقعت بين المسلمين والمسحيين في الشام عام 1860. و تحول الأمير                  إلى شخصية عالمية تحظى بالتقدير و الاحترام في كل مكان يذهب                  إليه حيث دعي لحضور احتفال تدشين قناة السويس عام 1869. توفي يوم 26 ماي 1883 في دمر ضواحي دمشق عن عمر يناهز 76 سنة، دفن بجوار ضريح الشيخ محي الدين بن عربي الأندلسي، نقل جثمانه إلى الجزائر في                  عام 1966.
من مؤلفاته :
                1/ذكرى                  العاقل وتنبيه الغافل.
                2/المقراض                  الحاد (لقطع اللسان منتقص دين الإسلام بالباطل والإلحاد.
                3/مذكرات                  الأمير عبد القادر.
                4/المواقف                  في التصوف والوعظ والإرشاد

----------

